# FOTOS RECIENTES DEL EDIFICIO DEL PODER JUDICIAL TRUJILLO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EL EDIFICIO DE LA SEDE DEL PODER JUDICIAL YA ESTA CASI TERMINADO ,MIREN
























OJALA Y TERMINE RAPIDO LA OBRA VAH A QUEDAR MUY BONITO


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

se ve bien libidito. tiene 7 pisos no?? lo único malo es que es del Poder Judicial, que vaina. Sería mejor que sea de un banco o empresa privada. No se es mi opinión, siento que las construcciones para las empresas y organismos públicos son hechos con la plta de los ciudadanos, pura burocracia, bueno al menos tiene un bonito diseño y le da más importancia judicial a Trujillo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

sebvill said:


> se ve bien libidito. tiene 7 pisos no?? lo único malo es que es del Poder Judicial, que vaina. Sería mejor que sea de un banco o empresa privada. No se es mi opinión, siento que las construcciones para las empresas y organismos públicos son hechos con la plta de los ciudadanos, pura burocracia, bueno al menos tiene un bonito diseño y le da más importancia judicial a Trujillo.


SI PUES ,PERO BUENO QUE SE VAH HACER ,TIENE 8 CREO


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

burocracia?...prefiero la palta del pueblo en un edificio en el que se nota modernidad y al contrario REDUCCION de procesos burocraticos, en el que se pueda dar un mejor servicio a la gente..en vez de verlo en bonos navideños de algun juez


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenisimas fotos libidito
salen muy bien tomadas desde dentro de tu universidad...........te felicito por tan buenas tomas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> que buenisimas fotos libidito
> salen muy bien tomadas desde dentro de tu universidad...........te felicito por tan buenas tomas


GRACIAS SKY CONSIGUE TAMBIEN MAS FOTOS


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

libidito said:


> GRACIAS SKY CONSIGUE TAMBIEN MAS FOTOS



si echas un vistazo a threads antoguos, veras que postie 3 threads de este edificios

el primero anunciando que se inicio su construccion
el segundo cuando iba por el 4to piso
y el tercero cuando apenas techaban el 7mo piso

el tuyo vendria a ser el cuarto thread, y de paso cayo como anillo al dedo, encajo bien


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero nose por que en el render del cartel se ve mas largo..o es que esta cara es mas corta?


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encantó el edificio ojalá tenga buenos acabados.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se nota que están avanzando a buen paso


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> pero nose por que en el render del cartel se ve mas largo..o es que esta cara es mas corta?


A que te refieres?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esta bonito el edificio aunque muy chico algo es algo


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

se bien, para mi no esta pequeño, considerando la region en donde esta


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

libidito said:


> A que te refieres?


mira el render....no se ve mas largo de lo que es?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

muy bien el edificio.Esos matorrales del frente que son?Podria ser un lindo parque.Con un parque esto se va poner espectacular.Estuve en Trujillo hace 3 meses.Vi muchos letreros de construccion nueva,especialmente en el Golf llendo hacia California.Muchas casas y edificios nuevos.Trujillo se va poner lindo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> muy bien el edificio.Esos matorrales del frente que son?Podria ser un lindo parque.Con un parque esto se va poner espectacular.Estuve en Trujillo hace 3 meses.Vi muchos letreros de construccion nueva,especialmente en el Golf llendo hacia California.Muchas casas y edificios nuevos.Trujillo se va poner lindo.


son arboles que estan dentro del campus de la Universidad nacional de trujillo


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

QUE BUENO QUE ESTE CASI LISTO, UN MAS PARA TRUJILLO.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, no es nada del otro mundo, pero supongo que no hay muchos edificios de ese tamaño en Trujillo...asi que chevere para Trujillo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Libidito. Efectivamente, Sky Perú ya nos había mostrado anteriormente el edificio, y ahora con tus fotos vemos que ya está a punto de ser terminado.
Se ve grande y elegante, con buen diseño.
Apenas esté terminadito, tanto tú como Sky tomen fotos, para ver qué tal quedó.
Gracias.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

supongo que en setiembre estara culminado, seria interesante poder acceder a el y tomar fotos desde el mismo poder judicial !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

la verdad no pude contar los pisos, pero son 8 creo ,abajo hay un semi sotano ,revisen, ojo que cada piso es bien alto lo vi de cerca ,pucha pero no conte los pisos,la verdad es que casi todos lo dias tomo mi micro al frente y veo el edificio a cada rato y se ve bien alto ,no parece de 7 u 8 pisos ,que tonto nunca conte los pisos ,jajaja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si, debe tener unos 8 pisos, la verdad se ve bastante bien en la ciudad, va a estar muy interesante cuando lo terminen, la línea arquitectònica sobria, caracterìstica de los edificios judiciales y la modernidad en la estructura central le darà el toque distintivo. Los renders al ser pasados a la foto para el letrero suelen distorsionarse, pero igual se nota que serà algo bonito. 

Si no me equivoco por lo que veo faltan acabados y de ser asì me temo Sky que en Septiembre no lo veràs terminado. Como sabràs ese suele ser el tema mas complicado sobre todo por ser edificio estatal, hay que ver si todo està contratado, que clase de pisos, no creo q menos de porcelanato que es lo que està de moda ahora y como es judicial habrà enchapes de madera y aleaciones con metales, eso a mi parecer. Por lo tanto le doy unos 3 meses más para que pueda verse terminado o por lo menos para inauguraciòn.

Libidito, yo iba a ir a Trujillo pero ahora con tus threads ya no necesito conozco lo mas bonito gracias


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si que han avanzado las obras de este edificio, esta quedando muy bien, habra que esperar hasta la inaguracion.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si, debe tener unos 8 pisos, la verdad se ve bastante bien en la ciudad, va a estar muy interesante cuando lo terminen, la línea arquitectònica sobria, caracterìstica de los edificios judiciales y la modernidad en la estructura central le darà el toque distintivo. Los renders al ser pasados a la foto para el letrero suelen distorsionarse, pero igual se nota que serà algo bonito.
> 
> Si no me equivoco por lo que veo faltan acabados y de ser asì me temo Sky que en Septiembre no lo veràs terminado. Como sabràs ese suele ser el tema mas complicado sobre todo por ser edificio estatal, hay que ver si todo està contratado, que clase de pisos, no creo q menos de porcelanato que es lo que està de moda ahora y como es judicial habrà enchapes de madera y aleaciones con metales, eso a mi parecer. Por lo tanto le doy unos 3 meses más para que pueda verse terminado o por lo menos para inauguraciòn.
> 
> Libidito, yo iba a ir a Trujillo pero ahora con tus threads ya no necesito conozco lo mas bonito gracias


oye noooo ,tienes q venir a trujillo hay muchas cosas mas que conocer ,muchisimas solo q no han sido posteadas en el foro ,haber si te animas


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

libidito, me puedes decir la ubicación exacta de la obra. 

la verdad, está cheverísimo. me alegro muxo x Trujillo !!!


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

que bien por trujillo!!! ojala que sigan los proyectos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

pacolam said:


> libidito, me puedes decir la ubicación exacta de la obra.
> 
> la verdad, está cheverísimo. me alegro muxo x Trujillo !!!


queda en la av. jesus de nasareth para ser mas exactos a 1 cuadra de la interseccion de la av jesus de nasareth y la av juan pablo II ,A lado de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo ,por cierto las fotos fueron tomadas desde dentro de la universidad.
Piensas venir a trujillo?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm, no habia visto este thread, se nota que el edificio esta avanzado, que bueno, esperamos verlo acabado.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

bien trujillo ... esta bacan
chato pero poderoso!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo bueno viene en tamaño pequeño.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

libidito said:


> queda en la av. jesus de nasareth para ser mas exactos a 1 cuadra de la interseccion de la av jesus de nasareth y la av juan pablo II ,A lado de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo ,por cierto las fotos fueron tomadas desde dentro de la universidad.
> Piensas venir a trujillo?


Hola
yo cada vez que puedo me paso a trujjillo. ahi viven mis primos y voy a verlos.

no hay duda que Trujillo es la prima hermana de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, se parecen mucho, mas bien yo diría que es su hermanita menor.


----------

